# Sickle cell crisis with symptomatic anemia



## Tonyj (Jun 12, 2013)

Would it be necessary to code sickle cell crisis (282.62) with symptomatic anemia 
(285.29)? Would not the sickle cell crisis code be sufficient?


----------

